# Game Thread, Bucks vs Golden State, 9:30 Pm Dec 2



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

@









* Milwaukee Bucks at the Golden State Warriors *
8:00 Central on 
Channel 24 and listen live on WTMJ 620 AM

*Bucks Starting line up:*











































Bogut - Redd - Patterson - Williams - bell

*Bucks Bench*
































Ilyasova - Blake - Skinner - Gadzurik
​



> UP NEXT
> TEAMS: Bucks (5-10) vs. Golden State Warriors (9-7).
> 
> WHEN: 9:30 tonight.
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=537561


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Personally, I see the Warriors winning this one easily if they want to. They just came off a tough loss, losing to Indiana on a last-second 3-pointer by Stephen Jackson. I think a lot of Warrior fans will use this game to gauge the mental toughness of this year's Warriors team--does it have the 'bounce back' to come back ready to play, or (as my buddy dk1115 said), 'are they going to put together an uninspired performance?'

Haven't seen the Bucks play yet this year, and I've always been curious about what this team will do year in and year out. There are some pieces here. Fortunate for the Warriors, they face the Bucks w/out Villanueva, who I imagine would give some problems to the Warriors front line.

J-Rich is a game-time decision, I believe, having sat out the 2nd half of the Pacers' game due to soreness in his surgically repaired left knee.

*Bucks fans:* feel free to come on over and discuss the game on the Warriors thread as well.

Good luck, Milwaukee fans!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

warriors need to watch out for redd.that guys awsome


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Personally, I see the Warriors winning this one easily if they want to. They just came off a tough loss, losing to Indiana on a last-second 3-pointer by Stephen Jackson. I think a lot of Warrior fans will use this game to gauge the mental toughness of this year's Warriors team--does it have the 'bounce back' to come back ready to play, or (as my buddy dk1115 said), 'are they going to put together an uninspired performance?'
> 
> Haven't seen the Bucks play yet this year, and I've always been curious about what this team will do year in and year out. There are some pieces here. Fortunate for the Warriors, they face the Bucks w/out Villanueva, who I imagine would give some problems to the Warriors front line.
> 
> ...



We frequently wonder what the Bucks are going to do year in and year out. :biggrin: And stupid TV station lost the satellite feed so I'm not going to see if the Bucks can keep running with the Golden State (and those uniforms sure are bright! Holy cow).


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Bucks won. 

Don't want to take anything away from Milwaukee this game, but the Warriors lost this game more than the Bucks won it IMO. Actually, the Bucks did a good job rebounding (considering both teams were playing a zone most of the game). Warriors, though, looked bad defensively all game, and the offense sputtered at the end--something to the effect of 6 points in the last 8:30. 

Congrats to the Bucks, though. Wins in L.A. and Oakland should make for some positives out of this road trip.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Bucks won.
> 
> Don't want to take anything away from Milwaukee this game, but the Warriors lost this game more than the Bucks won it IMO. Actually, the Bucks did a good job rebounding (considering both teams were playing a zone most of the game). Warriors, though, looked bad defensively all game, and the offense sputtered at the end--something to the effect of 6 points in the last 8:30.
> 
> Congrats to the Bucks, though. Wins in L.A. and Oakland should make for some positives out of this road trip.


Thanks for the Congratulations. Rebounding's been an issue with the Bucks especially since Charlie V went out - he sure can rebound. 

And the Bucks can run with teams, especially teams who aren't big on defensive plays. Even though they lost to Phoenix at Phoenix, they hung in the game, and last year at the Bradley Center they beat them easily.

Also, another good game from Charlie Bell who needs to stay in the starting line up when CV comes back.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The game report:



> *PLAYER OF THE GAME*: Charlie Bell was outstanding throughout the night for Milwaukee, scoring a team-high 28 points. He carried the Bucks in the first half when Michael Redd and Mo Williams were struggling.
> 
> *PLAY OF THE GAME*: A three-point play by Williams tied the game, 106-106, with 3 minutes 47 seconds left.
> 
> ...


More here: http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=537785


----------

